# Preisliste 2010



## mkernbach (1. Oktober 2009)

PRO RACE 200    1.299,00 
PRO RACE 300    1.599,00 
PRO RACE 400    2.299,00 
PRO RACE 500    2.099,00 
PRO RACE 700    2.999,00 
PRO RACE 900    5.999,00 
TANDEM    
X2 TEAM    2.299,00 
X2R TEAM    1.999,00 
 X-CONTROL RACE 100mm    
X-CONTROL RACE 500    2.499,00 
X-CONTROL RACE 700    3.799,00 
X-CONTROL RACE 900    6.699,00 
 X CONTROL FPS2 120mm    
X-CONTROL 210    1.599,00 
X CONTROL 310    1.999,00 
X CONTROL 410    2.599,00 
X CONTROL 510    2.999,00 
X CONTROL 710     3.999,00 
X CONTROL 910 Carbone    5.599,00 
 ZESTY OST 140mm    
ZESTY 214    1.899,00 
ZESTY 314    2.299,00 
ZESTY 514    2.999,00 
ZESTY 714    3.999,00 
ZESTY 914    4.999,00 
 SPICY OST 160mm    
SPICY 216    1.999,00 
SPICY 316    2.499,00 
SPICY 516    3.499,00 
SPICY 916    4.699,00 
 L-Series Pro    
PRO RACE 200 L    1.299,00 
X-CONTROL 310 L    1.999,00 
ZESTY 314 L    2.299,00 
 FROGGY OST 180mm    
FROGGY 318    2.399,00 
FROGGY 518    3.399,00 
FROGGY 718    4.999,00 
DH 200mm    
DH-720     3.499,00 
DH-920     5.499,00 

alle UVP.

Original Post von Papa Midnight


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Oktober 2009)

Ein paar Preise haben sich nach der Messe geÃ¤ndert. ZB das X-Control 210 kostet nur â¬ 1549,-, das DH 720 â¬ 3599,-. Ich glaub, dass es das aber auch schon war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabarinza (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Gibts die Rahmen nicht einzeln?
Würde mich für ein Spicy interessieren. Am liebsten sogar ohne Dämpfer.

Danke!


----------



## mkernbach (17. Oktober 2009)

Oh, stimmt. Die Rahmen sind nicht aufgeführt.
Leider gibt es jeweils nur Rahmen + Dämpfer als Kit.

Froggy 918 = 1899,- (AFAIK!)
DH 920 mit BOS Sextoy Dämpfer = 3499,- (AFAIK)

Spicy/Zesty/etc gibts nicht als Kit.


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt noch 09er Spicyrahmen! Sogar in allen Größen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Oktober 2009)

916 in S gibts noch zwei, M ein paar mehr und L drei. Lange sollte also keiner mehr warten


----------



## Paolo (18. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> 916 in S gibts noch zwei, M ein paar mehr und L drei. Lange sollte also keiner mehr warten



Werden die Rahmen denn jetzt günstiger angeboten (Restposten aus 2009 eben)?


----------



## gabarinza (18. Oktober 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Werden die Rahmen denn jetzt günstiger angeboten (Restposten aus 2009 eben)?



Würde mich auch interessieren. Also was kostet der? Ich bräuchte einen L.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Oktober 2009)

Die Spicy sollen 1800 Euro kosten. In L gibts nur noch drei Stück.


----------



## Groudon (26. Oktober 2009)

Gäbe es auch das X-Control 510 Frameset in dem coolen schwarz mit den grünen Akzenten einzeln und für wieviel?


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Oktober 2009)

Gabs nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toslson (23. November 2009)

aktuell bei HiBike


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. November 2009)

Also ganz normale Preise wie überall.


----------



## toslson (23. November 2009)

Top Preise 
gibt es unter anderem bei : http://www.cyclespassion.com

z.b. Spicy 916 / 09 für nur 2999,- Versand ca, Euro 49,-


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. November 2009)

Vorher anrufen, ob das noch aktuell ist! Diese Modelle sind schon eine kleine Ewigkeit ausverkauft.


----------



## Fabian316 (30. Dezember 2009)

Das Dh 920 mit bos dämpfer klingt gut


----------



## Fabian316 (30. Dezember 2009)

ach du schei?e da kostet mein spicy im mom 1500 euro da hät ich nochmal 300 gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (30. Dezember 2009)

dafür hast du aber deinen dealer vor ort.. das sollten mind. 300,- wert sein ;-)


----------

